# My new little girl....



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so excited to finally introduce you all to my new baby girl. She was born on August 16th. I have been waiting a long time for this, been on the waiting list since the end of March. 
Now I need to figure out what I'm going to name her,I have a couple picked out, sofia or alexis, lexy for short, I'm really bad at picking names so any name ideas you want to give me are more than welcome!! Okay I'll get onto the picture already :biggrin: I'll let you all guess who she is from.........
[attachment=57143:IMG_1041.JPG]
Thanks for looking and sharing in my excitement!!

Edit: She is not with me yet, the pics are from the breeder where she will be till sometime in November.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, big congrats! :w00t: She's adorable! :wub: She sure is worth the wait! What a precious baby!

I have no idea which breeder she's from. Any hints?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jen I am so happy for you!! I'm so excited for you. What an adorable little sweetheart she is. I'm not much good with names either. Does she have a registered name you could get something from for her call name? What do they call her now, at the breeders? I have no idea who she is from. OMG I keep going back to look at her. :wub: What a little butterball she is. I'm just thrilled for you. :hugging:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't know about a name but she is darling......so very cute!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! How cute is she,just adorable :wub: I like both the names you choose so far. Hope the wait doesn't feel very long.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!! :biggrin: 
She is beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
hmmm you mentioned waiting list....is she one of Bonnie's puppies. I'm usually never wrong about these things LOL but this one is kind of hard.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A new puppy is so exciting, congrats! I know you can't wait for her to come home. She is a little doll baby. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! she is gorgeous. I like both names too  I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! She is a doll! I've got puppy fever now!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know who she's from because you told me in an email. But gosh -- she's just sooooooooooooooooo darn cute. I love her and I love either name but I'm especially fond of Lexi. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, congrats! I'm so happy for you! She's precious! 

I like Lexi.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 28 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834869


> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> hmmm you mentioned waiting list....is she one of Bonnie's puppies. I'm usually never wrong about these things LOL but this one is kind of hard. [/B]


That's what I thought, but that's who I always guess.  

Anywhoo, she's cute and I'm glad you're happy! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! I am sooooo happy for you!!!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!! I'm almost as excited as you are to get her!!!!!!

:wub: :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, she is from Bonnie. I used that picture because I thought it would be harder to guess :biggrin: I'm so in love with her already, her little ears are so adorable :wub: I've been telling Bonnie all this time that even though it's really hard waiting I didn't mind because I knew she would be well worth the wait and I was right! 
Here is another pic of her from the front
[attachment=57144:IMG_1035.JPG]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. Beautiful baby girl. I think she looks like a Lola!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is stunning! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is adorable and waiting is well worth it!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely darling!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.she so adorable.congrats. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on your new little girl! I love the name Lexi! 
Angels are so wonderful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is a doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, she is the most adorable little angel...I LOVE the name Alexis (Lexi) so cute.


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

i have always loved the name lexi lol. i always wanted a maltese called Lexi but my daughter got there first haha she is so beautifu;l!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, Jen!
Thank you so much for the beautiful pics of your little angel!
I can really well imagine how hard it's for you to wait until you can get her home, finally! 
But it's also a wonderful time to prepare everything for her!

Alle the best for you both and hope to see some more photos soon!

I like the choosen names! 

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes adorable ...good luck choosing a name :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

so exciting!!! She's a real cutie too. Good luck on choosing a name! :heart: That's always so difficult!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWWW JEN!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!! You're future little girl is precious! She's going to fill your home with so much joy! Maybe you can give her a middle name with the letter "A" as a tribute to Angelo. I did that with Benny...named him after my Bijou. I bet Ellie is going to LOVE having a baby sister! :wub: :wub: 

Congrats again! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

very cute! congrats!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

The name I've always wanted to use was Czarina, it means "little empress". I think it would be perfect for her. She already looks like a little princess.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable. :wub: :wub: Congratulations! 

As for names, sometimes if I couldn't decided between a couple of names I'd try it out when the puppy arrives and see which one better suited her personality.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 29 2009, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835033


> AWWW JEN!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!! You're future little girl is precious! She's going to fill your home with so much joy! Maybe you can give her a middle name with the letter "A" as a tribute to Angelo. I did that with Benny...named him after my Bijou. I bet Ellie is going to LOVE having a baby sister! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Congrats again! Let the countdown begin![/B]


I already have her middle name picked out, it will be Reina, pronounced Raena since Angelo's middle name was Rae. Reina means queen in spanish. Now that I have seen pictures of her the waiting is harder!! Hopefully the next month and a half will fly by!! Ellie is going to be so happy, she hasn't been herself since Angelo has been gone, she doesn't play as much and hasn't touched her toys. I can't wait to see them play together :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is so beautiful...I hope the time flies by fast and she will be home with you in no time.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely stunning little charmer! Here are some totally random ideas for pretty girl names off the top of my head:

Angelina
Celine
Chloe
Phoebe
Jane
Lydia
Emma
Coco
Raquel
Nadia

(Can you guess which one of these are related to my favorite couture designers and novels?) :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations, she is simply beautiful!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My heart just melted! Congratulations, what a cute cute cute puppy!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is precious! Congrats. I know you must be counting down the days until she's in your arms.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby,she's precious. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is adorable.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is simply beautiful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! I know you will love your new Angel when she gets there.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats on your stunning baby girl! You will be in heaven with your new Angel! She will be worth every minute of your wait!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats she's adorable. I knew the minute I saw the first picture she was an angel. I love love love Bonnie's dogs. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jen I'm so excited for you, what a preciuos baby girl. I am looking forward to watching her grow and hearing all the fun stories.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats, she is adorable. Can't wai tto see her grow up.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

There is just nothing cuter than a maltese puppy...except for our grownup babies! Congrats Jen!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is so adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I love Bonnie's angels and I can't wait to see more pictures. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, can't wait to see more pictures of her. She is just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

its so exciting seeing her now, and knowing we will see her grow up here too.
She is darling.
I love the name molly for a girl -but lexi is very cute. She suits it.

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful baby! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I know you've got to be on pins and noodles waiting for her to come home. :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So, so happy for you and your little angel! She is just adorable! Love both the names!

When do you finally get to have her home with you? I remember the days I waited for Mateo...it was such a feeling of excitement and yearning for licks and hugs!

Wishing you much joy in anticipation for your baby girl!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Oct 3 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836487


> So, so happy for you and your little angel! She is just adorable! Love both the names!
> 
> When do you finally get to have her home with you? I remember the days I waited for Mateo...it was such a feeling of excitement and yearning for licks and hugs!
> 
> Wishing you much joy in anticipation for your baby girl![/B]


She can come home with me anytime after November 8th, that's when she'll be 12 weeks. I have a feeling October is going to be a very long month!!

Thank you all for your sweet compliments and name ideas. I have decided on Alexis Reina and will be calling her Lexi for short, the more I look at her sweet face the more 
I think she looks like a Lexi :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm late as usual, but send big CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby girl - she's a little :wub: beauty,
and I know the waiting must be SO hard. I love the name you've picked, and hope that Lexi and Ellie will become the best of friends!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on you precious ANGEL baby :wub: Cant wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a beautiful name you came up with Jen. I had a sail boat named La Reina years ago so I love the name. What a nice tribute to Angelo. I'm so happy for Ellie too. I think of her so often and figured she was lonely. I can't wait until she is in your loving care Jen. :hugging:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

What an adorable and sweet face, just a precious little angel :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 16 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840683


> What a beautiful name you came up with Jen. I had a sail boat named La Reina years ago so I love the name. What a nice tribute to Angelo. I'm so happy for Ellie too. I think of her so often and figured she was lonely. I can't wait until she is in your loving care Jen. :hugging:[/B]


I'm also very excited for Ellie, almost more excited for her than I am for myself. She has been so very lonely and I try to play with her as much as I can but I know it's not the same for her as it was when she had Angelo to play with. I can't wait to see her and Lexi together :wub: 

Thank you all again for your compliments. I'm about half way through my wait already and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I've been keeping busy by shopping for her :shocked: I now officially have more dog beds than I have room to put them


----------

